# SFA or ISME



## 911 (4 Apr 2008)

Hi,

For a samll company, (5 people, engineering co.), can anyone advise as to whether membership of SFA or ISME is more suitable. 

Reason for joining would be to get advice on keeping up to date with Health and Safety Regulations and Employment contracts etc.

Not interested in the "Networking" side of it, more good advice on the above.

Thanks


----------



## Purple (4 Apr 2008)

Don't both with either.
EH&S and enployment contracts etc are not that big a deal. Do some reading here and on the links that you will find here and you will be fine.


----------



## gipimann (4 Apr 2008)

For terms of employment etc, try [broken link removed] (NERA's website) which includes information for employers and employees.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Apr 2008)

I was a member of ISME but I found them to be completely negative, moaning all the time. 

I am now in the SFA. Their guides are good. 

Brendan


----------



## hhhhhhhhhh (6 Apr 2008)

911 said:


> Hi,
> 
> For a samll company, (5 people, engineering co.), can anyone advise as to whether membership of SFA or ISME is more suitable.
> 
> ...


[broken link removed]
You can go to this even if you are not a member, go talk to a few people from ISME see what they offer.


----------



## 911 (7 Apr 2008)

Many Thanks Guys, I will attend one of these.


----------



## ckc123 (1 Sep 2009)

Does anyone have any more input into this discussion of SFA or ISME? We are a mid size landscape company - from reading their websites, it is hard to see which would be better.
Thanks.


----------



## battyee (1 Sep 2009)

I go with Brendan. Have experience with both. ISME are essentially a one man band who do a lot of huffin & puffin but little else. The SFA have some really good people & have the clout of IBEC for back up. I also found SFA services wothwhile if you need support & advice but many SME's don't fully use what they have to offer.


----------



## Eilis Q (1 Sep 2009)

ISME without a doubt! Their Health & Safety and Employment Law manuals are ledgendary. And more importantly, for an SME, they are the ONLY independent voice of small business. SFA is part of IBEC, who are made up 9AND FUNDED!) primarily of banks, big business and public sector employers, NOT SME employers! ISME is funded soley by their memberships, hence their total independence. They also have a 24 hour helpline, and even ignoring the other many benefits of membership, their back office support alone is more than worth the small membership fee.


----------



## patftrears (1 Sep 2009)

Eilis Q said:


> ISME without a doubt! Their Health & Safety and Employment Law manuals are ledgendary. And more importantly, for an SME, they are the ONLY independent voice of small business. SFA is part of IBEC, who are made up 9AND FUNDED!) primarily of banks, big business and public sector employers, NOT SME employers! ISME is funded soley by their memberships, hence their total independence. They also have a 24 hour helpline, and even ignoring the other many benefits of membership, their back office support alone is more than worth the small membership fee.


1st Post
Singing the praises of ISME
Bashing SFA
It's clear that you have something to do with ISME.

Their H&S and Employment Law manuals are just rehashes of information freely available on government websites.
Check out
[broken link removed]
http://www.hsa.ie/eng/Publications_and_Forms/Publications/
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/categories/employment

Helplines
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]

ISME and SFA are both a waste of money


----------



## KDA man (2 Sep 2009)

I find the enployment guides from SFA very good. I go to a number of their networking events also. It really depends what you are into.

Tony
www.kdaaccountants.ie


----------



## Eilis Q (2 Sep 2009)

patftrears said:


> 1st Post
> Singing the praises of ISME
> Bashing SFA
> It's clear that you have something to do with ISME.
> ...


----------



## Eilis Q (2 Sep 2009)

I am not bashing SFA (or certainly didn't intend to!) I was simply stating fact.


----------



## WaterSprite (2 Sep 2009)

Are you involved with either organisation, Eilis?


----------



## Eilis Q (2 Sep 2009)

WaterSprite said:


> Are you involved with either organisation, Eilis?


----------



## Eilis Q (2 Sep 2009)

yes, I'm involved with ISME. This is on a completely voluntary basis, as I feel very strongly about what they do, and who they represent.


----------



## sparkeee (2 Sep 2009)

oopsy


----------



## patftrears (2 Sep 2009)

Eilis Q said:


> yes, I'm involved with ISME. This is on a completely voluntary basis, as I feel very strongly about what they do, and who they represent.


Going by your username are you any relation to Sue Ellis from the ISME Business Development Team.


----------



## Eilis Q (3 Sep 2009)

No, I know Sue but I'm not her!


----------



## Complainer (3 Sep 2009)

Eilis Q said:


> yes, I'm involved with ISME. This is on a completely voluntary basis, as I feel very strongly about what they do, and who they represent.


From [broken link removed]



> In a statement today, *Isme chairman Eilis Quinlan *said: “It is now more important than ever that Ireland remains a pivotal constituent of the European project. Our support of the Lisbon Treaty will allow us retain our role in Europe and assist in developing our business relationships within and outside the Union.



Do you reckon that you should have declared your interest up front, Eilis?


----------



## mcaul (4 Sep 2009)

I thinks that's a slam dunk! / Own Goal.

Maybe the response should have read...

"I'm Eilis Quinlan, I am Chairman of ISME and I believe we are better for small businesses because...."

It doesn't flout advertising rules as you are answering a query from a poster & ISME is a non profit organisation.


----------



## Eilis Q (7 Sep 2009)

Perhpas, but then why really? As I said, my work with ISME is voluntary, and I was only stating my opinion, as were the other respondents


----------



## patftrears (7 Sep 2009)

Eilis Q said:


> Perhpas, but then why really? As I said, my work with ISME is voluntary, and I was only stating my opinion, as were the other respondents


So you are speaking as ISME chairperson. I would advise people to take every word from ISME with a grain of salt, you never know what personal vested interest they have in what they are telling you to do, trying to promote, advise you on.
Just stating my opinion.


----------



## Complainer (7 Sep 2009)

Hi Eilis - I'll be charitable and assume that you don't have a whole lot of experience on web bulletin boards. It would be standard practice to declare any conflict of interest, and indeed this is covered in the .

But it really is more to do with common sense and good ethics. I'm sure you've come across the concept of declaring conflicts of interest before.


----------

